# Omega Quartz Value Question



## tagluva (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey, I have bought an Omega Constellation this evening to add to my collection. It is an american market one with 10k gold plating and quartz movement, a 1970's model I believe. Movement says Omega Swiss// Seven 7 jewels unadjusted 1342. Inside case reads Omega watch co., 10k Gold filled, star watch case co., 1960100. It is in very good condition with only surface scratches on. I payed Â£100 for it, did I get a good deal. What do you reckon its worth if I sold it?

Thanks


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Perhaps you could post some pictures?


----------



## tagluva (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah sure, I will try and get some on now.


----------



## tagluva (Jun 16, 2008)

The pic is at the following address:

http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk310/t...va/Image012.jpg

Just a rough guide would be great, just so I got some idea.

Thanks


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

You paid about right. If you sold it you might make 25quid I guess, but it wont fly out the door as its not one of the desirable ones, ie the cal 1342 isnt really early enough to be collectable, its not big and its gold. HTH.


----------

